# HELP, ATL King broke my new rod



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I got a new 12' conventional Okuma Solaris and really loved the feel of it casting 4-5 ounces. Well, Atlanta King came around and tried some fancy pants cast and CRACK! Where the male and female ends meet together (no jokes here guys!) the bottom half now has a "crack" about 6 inches long in a straight line towards the reel. The same "crack" is on the other side as well (two parallel cracks). They don't appear to have cracked through the blank, but rather appear to be just breaks in the finish (cosmetic?). 

Anyway, how to "fix it"? Can I just cover the "cracks" with some sort of epoxy? I'm worried that the two pieces won't fit together anymore due to build up on the bottom piece where I would put the epoxy.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Send it back to the store you bought it from and say that it was defective. If a rod (that's rated for 4-8oz) can't handle a moderately powered Hatteras with 6oz, it's not worth it! 

Tell you what, send it back and get a refund, and I'll _pay_ the other half of what you'd need to buy an OM or something like that.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

HuskyMD said:


> I got a new 12' conventional Okuma Solaris and really loved the feel of it casting 4-5 ounces. Well, Atlanta King came around and tried some fancy pants cast and CRACK! Where the male and female ends meet together (no jokes here guys!) the bottom half now has a "crack" about 6 inches long in a straight line towards the reel. The same "crack" is on the other side as well (two parallel cracks). They don't appear to have cracked through the blank, but rather appear to be just breaks in the finish (cosmetic?).
> 
> Anyway, how to "fix it"? Can I just cover the "cracks" with some sort of epoxy? I'm worried that the two pieces won't fit together anymore due to build up on the bottom piece where I would put the epoxy.


fancy pants AtlantaKing? haahaa... I agree with AA, send it back or ask for a refund. take some pictures and email okuma. they might feel sorry for you and send you a new one to break again.

just go all out and get a HDX. you already have a OM Lite.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

it was an ebay store. Doubt they would send me a new one, with me paying for s&H to send it back and s&h for the new one. 

I think the sinker actually hit the rod on his cast. Anyone ever see that happen?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

HuskyMD said:


> it was an ebay store. Doubt they would send me a new one, with me paying for s&H to send it back and s&h for the new one.
> 
> I think the sinker actually hit the rod on his cast. Anyone ever see that happen?


you should just email them with pictures and ask them what they can do. Tell them you prefer a refund. 

secondly, email Okuma and ask them what they can do. 

lastly, sue AtlantaKing for all his reels(edit).


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

AK doesn't have nice tackle, just nice reels.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Hey, I haven't broken any of _my_ rods yet  

The sinker didn't hit the rod, that was a stress fracture.  

And nobody's sueing anybody...we'll settle out of court :redface:


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

HuskyMD said:


> AK doesn't have nice tackle, just nice reels.


dang, you gonna take that from Husky AA? He said you got crap tackle...


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

SeaSalt said:


> dang, you gonna take that from Husky AA? He said you got crap tackle...


He's entitled to his opinion. Apparently, he hasn't seen my rod rack in my apartment...

Besides, it's not the condition of the tackle, it's how you use it!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Looks like AK owes Husky a new rod. You break you pay.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

AtlantaKing said:


> Send it back to the store you bought it from and say that it was defective. If a rod (that's rated for 4-8oz) can't handle a moderately powered Hatteras with 6oz, it's not worth it!
> 
> Tell you what, send it back and get a refund, and I'll _pay_ the other half of what you'd need to buy an OM or something like that.


Hey Trevor, I would definitely take it back to the store and they will most likely tell you to send it back to the OKUMA manufacturer. They may or may not replace it.

The same thing happened to me with a real nice Team Daiwa rod. Only problem was, it was user error that really caused the problem. Seems I didn't place the male piece far enough into the female piece, thus the stress and break where you mentioned. USER ERROR...  Maybe that is what happened to your rod. Don't think casting style would break it unless you were using too much weight. 

Good luck with it!!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

so how do I tell whether it is broken or just cosmetic?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

HuskyMD said:


> so how do I tell whether it is broken or just cosmetic?


Let him cast again.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

ok, here's the deal. 
Casting practice next sat. ATL King will cast it, you all can pay $5 to watch...

Then you all get to see the rod snap and I can buy a new one...


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

We can put it up on Youtube and take bets...it should fund more than just _one_ new rod  

Hey, wait a minute, what about my safety?


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Safety?!?!  We don't need no stinkin' safety!!!  

Seriously, I'd just send it to Okuma, BEFORE it breaks any further. That way, maybe they'll replace it.....JMHO


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Trevor, I have a 12' TICA Heaver I can sell you. Good value in rods, very trust worthy. Let me know.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Fishbreath said:


> Hey Trevor, I have a 12' TICA Heaver I can sell you. Good value in rods, very trust worthy. Let me know.


take that Tica. I like it better than the Solaris.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

No thanks. I love the 9' tica. I hated the 10.5 ft tica I had. I like equal sections on my rods. Not sure why.

I sent an email to Okuma and to the dealer I bought it from...time will tell. I would love to be able to say Okuma took care of me...


----------



## DickDog (Jul 19, 2006)

CrawFish said:


> Looks like AK owes Husky a new rod. You break you pay.


I second that. Do the right thing brotha. opcorn:


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

If you'll read my first reply, I've already ante'd up by stating that I will pay the difference for HuskyMD to get an OM if he gets a refund on the Okuma. But, I firmly believe that this is a manufacturer's defect as I've casted other rods even harder (like Friedeel's Fusion) and they were fine. I'm not even a good caster!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

AK is right, he can't cast. I'm confident that SeaSalt can outcast him with a snoopy pole.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Just to be clear...I don't expect AK to buy me anything. While I would offer and would pay if this happened to me, I would be a little annoyed that someone asked me to pay. 

I don't see why AK is at fault.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

HuskyMD said:


> AK is right, he can't cast. I'm confident that SeaSalt can outcast him with a snoopy pole.


jerk!! this is why I'm going to get a fusion and knobby magged Avet!! you will surely pay for this comment. better not sleep on any fishing outings this year with me...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

HuskyMD said:


> AK is right, he can't cast. I'm confident that SeaSalt can outcast him with a snoopy pole.


I second that, AK can't cast for crap!!!   

If it broke from him casting it, then it's probably a manufacturer defect. That or the other end wasn't all the way in. Either way, I'd bet Okuma would take care of it. The closest service center for you would be 

REEL PERFECTION—9026 C PALASKI HWY, BALTIMORE, MD 21220 (410) 391-0101

They are also an authorized Daiwa and Quantum service center and I have used them for both brands in the past. In each case, I received a new replacement product from the manufacturer. I recommend using this guy since I have not had any issues that he could not handle. I also didn't have to pay shipping to the manufacturer (in Canada for Okuma). Just had to get it to him. He also shipped the new product back to my door at no cost to me. Give him a call and let him know what happened.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

SeaSalt said:


> jerk!! this is why I'm going to get a fusion and knobby magged Avet!!


Huh, I said you were the good caster.  

A fusion and a magged avet will do nothing for you until you can cast the crap I fish with...


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

SeaSalt said:


> jerk!! this is why I'm going to get a fusion and knobby magged Avet!! you will surely pay for this comment. better not sleep on any fishing outings this year with me...


I think you're confusing him with Fishbait, who, incindentally, replied to this thread  But, I'm curious why you would caution a fishing buddy from sleeping while fishing with you in desolate locales... :redface:   



Fishbait said:


> I second that, AK can't cast for crap!!! ...


I ain't afraid of you...I can out cast you with _your_ stuff!


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

that should teach you not to buy okuma  

if its just the epoxy that cracked peel it off and re epoxy it or even better use permagloss it


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> I think you're confusing him with Fishbait, who, incindentally, replied to this thread  But, I'm curious why you would caution a fishing buddy from sleeping while fishing with you in desolate locales... :redface:


Huh???  You can ask Oki about that sleeping thing. You might get a skate put in your lap.   




AtlantaKing said:


> I ain't afraid of you...I can out cast you with _your_ stuff!


Wake up AK, you're at work still........


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

fishbait said:


> Huh???  You can ask Oki about that sleeping thing. You might get a skate put in your lap.


woo... thats a cool idea. watch out Husky, might get a doggie or a big old skate on your lap!!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

OF COURSE YOU'D ACTUALLY HAVE TO GO FISHING TO PUT A SKATE ON MY LAP!!!!!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

HuskyMD said:


> OF COURSE YOU'D ACTUALLY HAVE TO GO FISHING TO PUT A SKATE ON MY LAP!!!!!


Now that's funny.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

AtlantaKing said:


> I ain't afraid of you...I can out cast you with _your_ stuff!


Now that's a challenge.. I do that to Al's all the time.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

HuskyMD said:


> OF COURSE YOU'D ACTUALLY HAVE TO GO FISHING TO PUT A SKATE ON MY LAP!!!!!


haahaa... jerk! :fishing:


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

CrawFish said:


> Now that's a challenge.. I do that to Al's all the time.


I wouldn't really call that a "challenge". AK has about as good a chance of winning American Idol as he does at outcasting me!  
(fishbait throws his gloves on the ground)


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

[AtlantaKing throws glove on the ground]

Pick a field, pick a rod, pick a weight, pick a day. Best of 5 casts (distance wise), loser buys lunch at Todai. Interested?  

Note: this offer applies to Fishbait only  I ain't skeered of you!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Consider it a date! 

Better lube your reels up good, because I got a few new tricks up my sleeve. 

Umm... Free sushi!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Why mess up my reels? In case you didn't catch the first part: 


AtlantaKing said:


> I ain't afraid of you...I can out cast you with _your_ stuff!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

What's the matter? Losing confidence in all that custom gear you have vs my factory stuff?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

fishbait said:


> What's the matter? Losing confidence in all that custom gear you have vs my factory stuff?


A Bass Pro Ocean Master Cape Point with its handle wrapped with cork by yours truly and a stock 525 Mag is hardly custom when compared to, say, a Saltiga Ballistic with a Daiwa Basia...   

In fact, to make it fair, we should throw HuskyMD's Okuma...hopefully it won't explode


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

AK, Don't sell yourself short. I seen your work and you do a fine job of rod-building. Bring whatever you like!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

AtlantaKing said:


> I will pay the difference for HuskyMD to get an OM if he gets a refund on the Okuma. But, I firmly believe that this is a manufacturer's defect as I've casted other rods even harder (like Friedeel's Fusion) and they were fine. I'm not even a good caster!


Umm ... the Fusion ain't no Okuma. 

Caddy vs. Yugo. 

AK is right, if you want a quality factory rod get the OMCPS. Or the HDX. 

Better yet, save yer pennies and get that Fusion.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

bite me craw-dink...no more fishing reports for you :beer:


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> bite me craw-dink...no more fishing reports for you :beer:


I'm a tell-it-like-it-is kinda guy. Sorry if I hurt you feeling Al. But last I heard you were working on with a distanct caster, so I might have to eat more wheaties.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I cast to where the fish are...BTW my distance caster buddy told me to quit that 2 step cast you showed me .......85-100 yards on a beach cast ain't bad...esp if yer casting eight and a true bait...not a $3.00 B/W on a 6/0 circle...have fun in NORVA


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

you guys should have AC vs. WBB casting and fishing challenge.  for the bragging rights.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I got the 2 steps from fishing the point. I couldn't stay still in that current. And I do ok for a 2 stepper.  


... dang I run out of beers...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

terpfan said:


> you guys should have AC vs. WBB casting and fishing challenge.  for the bragging rights.


naw...no grudge held against WBB...they's some funny and true hard core fisherman.....now....if'n they talked smacked about VB or the A/C....we'd have to invite em in our backyard fer some :fishing: A/C style smack downs 


nuthin but love fer the WBB bretheren


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> not a $3.00 B/W on a 6/0 circle...have fun in NORVA


Hehe. 

Al, you can't cast that rig a 100 yards with a strong wind at your back.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

terpfan said:


> you guys should have AC vs. WBB casting and fishing challenge.  for the bragging rights.


You would have to talk to our leader, Budlight AC, that would be NSerch4Drum and finally got some drummies last fall.  

Sorry for hijacking your thread. :redface:


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

I have a bunch of Okuma Solaris rods and I've seen many others on the forum with them. 8 & bait is not going far with this rod but 5oz surely won't break it. Hopefully they'll send a replacement for your defective rod.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

they are replacing it. Just had to send the broken part and $10 s/h.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I was there, AK was showiing off and we all heard the crack from 100 yards away, priceless.


----------

